# update with pics need advice



## Brohio (Oct 22, 2014)

hello everybody,  we did our first OS grow this year,  and learned a ton from you all, thank you. Couple questions,  we got to late of a start, and have been trying to keep things in motion.....best we can. The first pic is one of the thicker looking plants we brought inside out of the cold.  It started to bud, but got cut short.  It's under a flood light inside, we're keeping it alive. The thought was to let it finish budding, bud after a week or so it stopped. We're not sure whether  we can save it for clones, or just pull it ? The third pic is one of our first clones, it's been living next to a window inside, question is how does it look health wise ? The second pic is a plant that was from the same batch that really looked different. The buds look like a weeping willow tree, while the others pointed up, this one pointed down if that makes sense......we would like to preserve this strain if possible, it was supposedly called Mango Cheese.....also any info strain wise from the pics would be good. Thanks for looking !  Most have been pulled, some smoked. I'm pretty sure we rushed the drying/curing process, but it worked great for pain relief. Thanks again ! 

View attachment 20141021_140947.jpg


View attachment 20141021_141400.jpg


View attachment 20141021_141236.jpg


----------



## Dman1234 (Oct 22, 2014)

Looking good, how far along are they?


----------



## Brohio (Oct 22, 2014)

They are different ages, another mistake.....but we started everything mid summer or so....oh yea, another question....are there any bulbs that fits in a light bulb/ flood light or work light that would work for us ? We might be able to have one or two small lights, but can't set up a grow room or anything to involved.....


----------



## umbra (Oct 22, 2014)

they make led grow light bulbs that screw into a flood light socket. I can not attest to their value or how well they work.


----------



## bud88 (Oct 23, 2014)

Did the clone come off of one of the plants you mentioned spraying water on in your other thread?  
What is the white substance on some of the leaves?  Is it PM(Powdery Mildew)?
If it is PM it needs to be treated or it can spread to the other plants and you could lose them.  There are different Fungicides available as well as home remedies. I used a Neem Oil based product called Fungicide 3 to prevent it.  A close up of the leaves with the white substance on them would be helpful...

:48:

Be Safe...


----------



## powerplanter (Oct 23, 2014)

I was thinking PM as well on the last pic.  I don't think one or two lights will work unless you have them in a really small space.  You'll need about 5000 lumens per square foot for flowering.  I think thats why it quit flowering, not enough light.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 23, 2014)

You are right PP, two leaves affected from where I sit.   You have powdery mildew. If it was me I would cut the affected leaves off and get a great big amount of air moving in there.  More fans asap.  When you cut those leaves off, seal them so the spores don't get out any further. Clean up any debris in the grow area, use a light bleach water to clean if needed.  
Good luck.  I have no idea if that is slowing growth, i kinda doubt it, but you still need to get your air moving or you will have un -useable bud.


----------



## Locked (Oct 23, 2014)

Yeah that last shot sure looks like PM....


----------



## Brohio (Oct 23, 2014)

I'll take a closer look real soon,  it did seem a little whiter in the pic.  He just has  one by the window, and another under a piano light, and a third under two fluorescent bulbs.....sounds crazy, we're just seeing what they do the best under......any other info from the other pics ?  Does it look like any other strain to you ?  What about the weeping willow buds ?  Thanks again...


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 23, 2014)

So you don' t have a designated grow area?  What about willow?

We are good but no one can tell you what strain it is. Just that it looks to be indica dominate.


----------

